# forfait ipad



## marlou (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
je souhaite acheter un Ipad3 3G pour rester connecté en déplacement, pour ne pas etre bridé en wifi mais sans avoir recours à la 3G souvent. Je suis chez orange avec mon Iphone, quelqu'un a t-il un conseil pour un forfait données pas cher? je ne peux pas utiliser le mode modem avec l'iphone pour l'instant, puisque mon forfait orange ne le permet pas (à moins que le mode modem soit accessible en complément d'un forfait classique). merci pour vos éventuels retours d'expérience


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Septembre 2012)

Pour ces besoins occasionnels pourquoi n'utilises tu pas le partage de connexion avec ton iphone ?


----------



## marlou (29 Septembre 2012)

oui, je viens de regarder ça, 8 euros pour 200Mo chez orange, c'est cher mais pourquoi pas...j'essaierai de trouver un forfait qui inclue ce mode modem la prochaine fois!
merci


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Septembre 2012)

C'est quand même bien moins cher qu'un forfait mensuel 3G pour ton iPad !
Et 200 Mo de surf sur le net (hors TV et/ou streaming) c'est certainement suffisant pour ce que tu en dis de tes besoins.
Bien entendu (sauf achat du téléphone pris en charge) il existe des forfaits pour iphone avec 2Go de data et partage de connexion aux alentours de 20 ...Pense y pour ton prochain forfait.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (29 Septembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est quand même bien moins cher qu'un forfait mensuel 3G pour ton iPad !
> Et 200 Mo de surf sur le net (hors TV et/ou streaming) c'est certainement suffisant pour ce que tu en dis de tes besoins.
> Bien entendu (sauf achat du téléphone pris en charge) il existe des forfaits pour iphone avec 2Go de data et partage de connexion aux alentours de 20 ...Pense y pour ton prochain forfait.



+1 

Je suis comme toi Marlou (chez Orange) et j'attends tranquillement la fin de mon abonnement pour partir chez un concurrent avec de la data et un partage de connexion! 

Un forfait 3G reviendrait bien trop cher à mon gout.


----------

